# Wireless Router Recommendations



## cborjon (Aug 13, 2008)

My old Buffalo G64 router died this morning and I am going to take the opportunity to upgrade to a Wireless N router and FINALLY network my HR21's and even checkout some VOD. What do people recommend I get? 

I have seen the Dlink DIR-655 and the Linksys WRT610N but are there any others I should look at. I am currently leaning towards the Linksys router only because I have never had any problems with them in the past, and I currently have a Linksys switch and access point on my network. However, I have read good reviews about the Dlink. 

Recomendations will be greatly appreciated. 

I have a small home network with a Powerbook G4, an iMac, a Dell Inspiron 530s, a Dell Optiplex GX250, and a couple of printers. 

Dead Buffalo Router:
Port1 - iMac
Port2 - Brother Printer
Port3 - Linksys EZXS88W 8-port switch

Linksys EZXS88W
Port2 - Dell Inspiron 530s
Port2 - Dell Optiplex GX250
Port3 - Airport Express configured as a USB Print Server
Port4 - Linksys WAP54G


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I recommend the Linksys router, but from my experience the range is not as good with the new ones as it was with the older ones. However, once your warranty period is over, I'd recommend you looking into third-party firmware like DD-WRT that has given increased range for some people. 

I'm not advocating you take any action that would void your warranty.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I recently purchased the D-Link you're looking at. It's a nice router but it took a little doing to get it working with the HR21s on my network. Everything else was a breeze though. If you do get it there is a thread floating around here that should be fairly easy to find that will help you get it configured with the HR2xs. If you do get the D-Link and can't find the thread shoot me a PM and I'll help.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You should also consider the Apple Airport Extreme or Time Capsule. Both are very solid performers and I've noticed fewer issues with them that with some other wireless options out there.

Of course, they come with the Apple tax... 

My wireless network is Time Capsule as base station running 802.11n (5ghz), Airport Express (the new one), in bridged mode as an 802.11g base station. The new Extreme and Time Capsule will do this dual-band mode out of the box. Mine is older and doesn't do it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm going to move this to the Tech Talk forum for more discussion.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> The new Extreme and Time Capsule will do this dual-band mode out of the box. Mine is older and doesn't do it.


Check for a firmware update. I believe Apple provided a firmware update for the older models to provide the new functionality.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

PatentBoy said:


> Check for a firmware update. I believe Apple provided a firmware update for the older models to provide the new functionality.


Yes they did provide a firmware update, but it doesn't make the older units do dual-band. The new ones have two radios in them, the older ones don't. Also, the newer ones have seperate antennas for the 2.4Ghz and 5.0Ghz.

The firmware update was to make them work better in a dual-band network, but not to allow them to be one. And it also gave them the ability to have remote access via mobileme.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Yes they did provide a firmware update, but it doesn't make the older units do dual-band. The new ones have two radios in them, the older ones don't. Also, the newer ones have seperate antennas for the 2.4Ghz and 5.0Ghz.
> 
> The firmware update was to make them work better in a dual-band network, but not to allow them to be one. And it also gave them the ability to have remote access via mobileme.


Yes, that's true... Sorry about that. I'm caught up in zero-config and the ability to access drives attached to the AEX from the internet. 

Back to topic: I like Apple/LinkSys products. The Apple device integrates well into the Mac environment and provides MobileME connectivity so you can access the attached drive, if any, from the internet, or any other Mac/Bonjour-capable device on your intranet for that matter. (Actually, this is more a Bonjour/IPv6 thing than a MobileME thing. Apple uses IPv6 and Bonjour services on the LAN to implement the MobileME functionality.)

If running PCs on your LAN I'd get the LinkSys router - dependable and hackable, as another had mentioned above, to improve/tailor functionality.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have the Linksys WRT610Ns predecessor, the WRT600N and love it. Personally I don't trust the range with routers that lack external antennas. I replaced my WRT54GS with that last year and this will probably be my last router for a while as the new trend is dropping external antennas. Although I with the WRT600N used the standard TNC connection so I could still utilize the high gain antennas I spent $50 bucks on a while back.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a Netgear Wireless G router that has excellent range. However, if I were to get a router today, I'd make sure it was an N rangebooster.
I've had success with products by Linksys (now Cisco), D-Link, Belkin and Netgear.


----------



## Flugelman (Nov 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I recommend the Linksys router, but from my experience the range is not as good with the new ones as it was with the older ones. However, once your warranty period is over, I'd recommend you looking into third-party firmware like DD-WRT that has given increased range for some people.
> 
> I'm not advocating you take any action that would void your warranty.


Just upgraded my Linksys WRT54G V 2.2 with the DD-WRT firmware to set it up as a wireless client bridge. I use this in my motorhome to connect with external wireless access point as a router/wireless adapter. Works great, I'm surfin' with my hair on fire as I download VOD.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a D-Link DGL-4300 and absolutely love it. Best router I've ever owned. Especially if you play games online at all.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Some good brands and models have already been mentioned. I found that I had to try different routers out of the group of top ones to acheive the range, etc. I wanted in my environment. It seems these things are very environment sensitive and not are all equal in the same environment. I narrowed it down to the top ones that had the features I wanted, I purchased the one that I thought would work best but it didn't acheive what I wanted, I ended up returning it and trying to some others until I found one that worked for me.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have always been a linksys fan, so I would suggest the WRT610N


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

I recommend the Linksys WRT610N also. I have also heard good things about the Negear dual band router also


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I really appreciate the dual-band capabilities of my Linksys WRT600N.
As my signature says I run two WGA600N bridges (with switches to expand the ports), a laptop and a USB adapter in the wide open 5GHz band but at 802.11n speeds. Bandwidth has not been a problem for 2 HR20s, an H21, 4 PCs, 2 TVs, a PS3, and a Blu-ray player.
It'll handle multiple HD VOD downloads, multiple sessions of HD streaming, surfing, etc. with aplomb. 
I too prefer the out-of-production external antenna version WRT600N vs. the WRT600N, and you can still find them available.
Last time I tried it the DD-WRT for this model wasn't yet fully baked so I put the Linksys stuff back on, but when they get it more developed then the Linksys will be an even better router.


----------



## Maui (Feb 17, 2009)

I picked up a D-Link 825 and used it for about three weeks. I returned it to Bestbuy and picked up a Belkin. I had alot of issues with the D-Link and the setup was a pain. The range was also pretty poor. The Belkin does a great job. Most of my stuff is hardwired for gig but my kids and wife use the wireless. Belkin has always been good to me. I have it running to a netgear gig switch. My D receivers are connected to the switch with cat6 cable.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I have a Dlink DIR-628 and have not had a moments problem with it


----------

